# DOE KIDDED, LARGE UDDER WON'T LET MILK DOWN



## poorboys (Oct 11, 2012)

A FRIENDS DOE KIDDED THIS MORNING, WAS GIVING A LITTLE MILK THIS MORNING, LARGE FULL AND HARD UDDDER, AND NOW NO MILK, WAS PUTTING WARM COMPRESSES ON UDDER, MASSAGING, AND i DO HAVE TODAY INFUSION FOR HER, BUT THE LADY WANTS TO GIVE UP AND DRY HER OFF AND SELL TO MEAT MARKET, IS THEIR SOMETHING ELSE WE CAN TRY TO FIX THIS UDDER!???? THANKS


----------



## swiss.susan (Oct 11, 2012)

It is very possibly just congestion in the udder and it will go away in a few weeks time.  Congested udders usually do give milk tho, so it sounds like she may have CAE in which there is no fix.


----------



## poorboys (Oct 11, 2012)

THANKS!!!!! I WAS THINKING CONGESTED UDDER.


----------

